# Broken oven



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Never slap the front glass door of your oven if you wear a ring. Especially don't let your wife do it.

Luckily I've managed to order a new oven for next day delivery for not much more than they wanted for replacement glass!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh dear lol

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sort of what I said as the hot glass shattered across the kitchen floor 5 minutes after dinner was cooked. At least dinner was cooked!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

There was a "Watchdog" about this.

Safety glass is very tough when it is undamaged however the tiniest chip renders it liable to shatter if knocked.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> There was a "Watchdog" about this.
> 
> Safety glass is very tough when it is undamaged however the tiniest chip renders it liable to shatter if knocked.


Did you get that out of a manual?

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I found a shop that did next day delivery on a replacement oven luckily! I will eat tonight.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Had Mrs Pugwash been asking for a new oven for a while?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > *There was a "Watchdog" about this.*
> ...


 Errr no. Clue's in the first line. :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Slightly related (an excuse really) but my electric hob goes up to eleven. Just wondered if anyone else is lucky enough to have this facility?


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

We've had a few door glass's go in our rentals - usually manage to get one for free from manufacturers when you screech and scream a bit|!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Behold!










Most people can only go up to 10 but this goes one more


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Turn it up and rip the knob off!


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Oven doors are sent to make us miserable.
Ours deliberately leaves itself open when we're drunk so we smash our shins when it's dark.
The bastard


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Mr Funk said:


> Oven doors are sent to make us miserable.
> Ours deliberately leaves itself open* when we're drunk* so we smash our shins when it's dark.
> The bastard


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I fitted ours waist height, so it hits me in the crotch. This is marginally better.


----------

